# Java will unter X nicht starten!



## the rusher (26. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Mein Problem ist folgendes: ich habe das neueste jdk1.6.0_02 heruntergeladen und soweit installiert (/etc/profile angepasst). Wenn ich mich nun an der Konsole anmelde, danach mit "java -version" mir die Version ausgeben lasse stimmt alles, meine JRE wird angezeigt. Melde ich mich jedoch grafisch an, ist's mit "java -version" Sense. Ein echo $PATH zeigt mir auch, dass da gar kein Java dabei ist. Ein echo $PATH ohne den X-Server, also nur auf der Konsole, zeigt mir jedoch den Java-Pfad an. 

Woran könnte das liegen, gibt es evtl. noch eine zusätzliche Config-Datei mit Umgebungsvariablen für X?

Gruss rusher

Hier noch meine /etc/profile, falls jemand einen Fehler findet...


```
# /etc/profile: system-wide .profile file for the Bourne shell (sh(1))
# and Bourne compatible shells (bash(1), ksh(1), ash(1), ...).
JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/java"

if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ]; then
  PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:$JAVA_HOME/bin"
else
  PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games:$JAVA_HOME/bin"
fi

if [ "$PS1" ]; then
  if [ "$BASH" ]; then
    PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
  else
    if [ "`id -u`" -eq 0 ]; then
      PS1='# '
    else
      PS1='$ '
    fi
  fi
fi

export PATH JAVA_HOME PS1

umask 022
```


----------

